# Diferenças entre estações



## vmax69 (24 Mar 2014 às 14:05)

Desculpem a ignorância, mas tenho que colocar aqui a minha duvida.
Quais as diferenças entre elas:
Watson W-8681 vs PCE FWS-20

Sou um autentico noob na materia.
Qual delas a melhor?
Algo do genero, qualidade/preço que poderá estar uns niveis acima e com pouco mais de investimento?


----------



## vmax69 (26 Mar 2014 às 13:41)

Devo ter feito uma pergunta mesmo descabida, mesmo para um novato nisto...
50 users passaram por aqui e ninguem disse nada.
Irei aguardar mais um tempo para ver se alguem me pode ajudar.


----------



## pedro_cvl (26 Mar 2014 às 13:49)

Ola. Não te querendo induzir em erro pois não tenho nenhuma delas (haverá aqui no forum quem tenha uma e outra) mas a unica diferença parece-me ser que uma tem painel solar para carregar baterias e outra não. Tambem deverá ser diferente no preço mas para mim são iguais. Apenas muda o nome.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Mar 2014 às 13:53)

O problema de não responderem é porque existe imensa informação espalhada pelo fórum essencialmente nesta divisória dos instrumentos meteorológicos . 

Eu pessoalmente a Watson não conheço, e penso que aqui no fórum ninguém tenha nenhuma a PCE, existe imensa gente que a tenha, é uma boa/razoável estação para uma pessoa se iniciar na meteorologia amadora, embora claro não venha com radiation shield isto é o termómetro vem desprotegido não podendo ser exposto ao sol.


----------



## vmax69 (26 Mar 2014 às 18:12)

Qual o diametro do tubo que vem no pacote de PCE FWS-20.
Para poder fazer o acrescento ao mesmo para ficar na altura correcta.


----------



## pedro_cvl (26 Mar 2014 às 18:18)

vmax69 disse:


> Qual o diametro do tubo que vem no pacote de PCE FWS-20.
> Para poder fazer o acrescento ao mesmo para ficar na altura correcta.


Isso ja é pedir de mais.....pesquisa na net nas especificações daquilo que pretendes comprar


----------



## vmax69 (26 Mar 2014 às 20:12)

Pronto o que consegui encontrar é que traz duas bracadeiras. Estava a pensar em saber o diametro do tubo que vem na caixa e como vou comprar um tubo oco, para servir de mastro, sempre podia encaixar um no outro com dois buracos e colocar uns parafusos.


----------

